# Fluval Stratum: Rinse or Not?



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Rinse! but gently...*

Hi, I used it in my spec 3. 

Definitely suggest rinsing it gently. If you have a cheap colander (dollar store plastic kind) you can use that to run the water over it gently. I stopped after a few minutes, water still dark but not so crazy. Some small bits may still run out but not too much. It will cloud up your water but with the awesome filtration on the spec, my tank was clear the next day!

When I uproot and replant stem plants there is still some cloudiness thrown up, but not bad and clears up very quickly.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Great thanks, just did a little rinsing to clear any of the larger particles, it wasn't too muddy. Will start filling tomorrow!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Good luck! My stem plants like the stratum. Dwarf sag also put down nice roots but I pulled them all out, ultimately it was wrong choice of plant for the particular spot.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

I didn't rinse mine and it was fine. I bought a huge bag and never rinse it. It grows plants very well but is so light (lacks density) that is is almost impossible to plant in. 

HC is such a pain with this substrate.


----------

